# Details on saved Word docs opening up blank



## jrs18 (Mar 25, 2010)

I've done some experimenting in hopes of finding someone who can figure out what to do about this. Here are the details:

My saved Word docs are opening up as blanks. I compared the properties of documents in which the text was saved vs documents which had been saved but opened up as blank pages. Here are the details:

1. In file-properties-type: 
Docs with text are Microsoft Word 972003 Document
Docs that open up empty are Plain Text Document  Western European (Windows)

2. I created a test document. Properties-type: Microsoft Word Document, 0 bytes. 

3. When I tried to delete it I got this error message: The action cant be completed because the file is open in Microsoft Office Word. This is just what happened before, The only way I could move or delete a doc was by re-booting and then it became a plain text document and opened up blank.

4. When i added text and tried to save the doc, error messages about changing the global template came up.

5. I clicked yes to change the global template thinking that this might solve the problem and my test docs converted to plain text and are blank pages.

6. When I put text onto the blank docs and try to save it the error message is: "Problem with Word.doc may contain features that are not compatible with Plain Text format. Do you want to save the document in this format?" When i click NO to preserve formatting and save in Word. I have to save the doc again and it is then saved as Microsoft Word 972003 Document and can be moved, deleted, etc.

7. Documents that i start now are Microsoft Word 972003 Document, however, i am afraid to shut down my computer as i will lose the ones that have not been converted and i don't know if Word will be corrected when i re-boot. I added text to a document that had been saved and that was already in Microsoft Word 972003 Document. It had to be recovered and saved again. 

8. My conclusion is that i will not be able to retrieve the docs that are already blanks but, perhaps, having changed the global template, it is possible that the problem is solved. I would very much appreciate expert advise.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

jrs18
Which version of Word are you using to begin with?


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh and why have you started another thread on the same subject. That is not allowed and causes confusion for people working on your issues.

Stick to one thread.


----------



## jrs18 (Mar 25, 2010)

Office 2003


----------



## jrs18 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sorry, I'm new at this. I thought the details, which have possibilities of a solution, would get more visibility as a separate entry. Won't do it again.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

All you need to dois refresh this thread.

When you save your document as Save As... , what is the file type?

In tool Options, what is the default file type for saving?

If you save a word file as a plain text document, you lose all formatting, pictures and objects.


----------



## jrs18 (Mar 25, 2010)

The file type is Word Document. That is also the default in Options. I did not know that i was saving the file as a plain text doc. i assumed that it was the same as any doc i had saved before, namely, .doc. In any case, i lost not only the formatting, etc. but the text as well for (now) 5 docs.

Please do not close this thread. I sometimes cannot respond immediately but i will get back to this as soon as i can.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Try the following

Open one of the documents that doesn't appear to have any text in it.

Do a select all (Ctrl +A) If there is anything in the document it will be selected.

Click on the Colour button on teh toolbar and select Black.

Can you see any text?


----------



## jrs18 (Mar 25, 2010)

Great idea but, unfortunately, no cigar! i.e. still blank.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

I have seen that happen before, where the text is white on a white background 

Do you have automatic backup on?

Might be worth trying this info http://support.microsoft.com/kb/316951 just in case you do have a prevoius version somewhere

Following on from that, one thing I have managed to find that might help in a way, is the following link.

http://www.askdavetaylor.com/can_i_recover_lost_text_from_a_microsoft_word_document.html

Might be worth looking at.

See how you get on, and I will have a pint and cross me fingers and legs


----------

